# Wannabe experts claim healthy eating is a mental disorder



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Wannabe experts claim healthy eating is a mental disorder by Jonathan Benson, staff writer (NaturalNews) Do you avoid foods that contain artificial colors and sweeteners, and stick to whole, unprocessed foods instead? If so, you just might have orthorexia, an imaginary “disease” created in 1997 by Dr. Steven Bratman that appears to be gaining more [...]

*Read More...*


----------

